# Moots Vamoots with S and S couplers



## janzen (Apr 28, 2003)

My friend Emerson, who runs Campione Cycles here in Calgary, has a new 62 cm Moots Vamoots with S and S couplers for sale. It was mistakenly ordered instead of the Vamoots CR (with couplers). 

I told him I'd put out this notice to the Moots community to see if there are any other big guys out there in need of a fantastic travel bike.

Thanks


----------

